# Very small white bugs



## Rythlas (Jan 12, 2009)

So aside from my dart frogs I own a pacman frog, and I woke up this morning to see the sides of his 10 gallon terrarium(which has no living plants or anything, just dirt and fake plastic plants) having hundreds apon hundreds little white... bugs or something crawling all over it, and when I look in the tank there's very tiny bugs hopping around very quickly. It looks as if I poured rootbeer or coke into a glass and all this fizz or whatever is jumping about...

Anyway, should I be alarmed? I just changed his substrate like a week ago, should I reclean it or what?


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

i immediately thought of mites, but if they are hopping around then it sounds like you've got yourself an awesome culture of springtails.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

What's That Bug? Insect identification


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Do they look anything like this ? pic is magnified..


----------



## Villosa (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a feeling springtails as well here. Nice pic too there!


----------



## Rythlas (Jan 12, 2009)

How the heck did I get springtail inside my pacman's terrarium? lol


----------

